# Old + New = ???



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

Ok, detaching from the "Post from Hell"   a thought struck me....

Remy founded the art a long time ago....and it has evolved alot (I've been told).  With the upcoming tour of the family and the Fillipino blackbelts, will we see techniques that either were not developed or included or just long forgotten once the art went Stateside?

A re-unification maybe of the old and the new styles, blended to create an even stronger art?

With their unique experiences and training, what happens if his best students work together to continue the dream?


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 20, 2001)

This is a big MOTTS weekend, so we'll wait and see what comes of it. Will it be something substantial or More Of That Tapi Stuff?????:argue:


----------

